# Power Pack Novatron, problema con los capacitores



## shadown (Feb 14, 2011)

Buenas Tardes a toda la comunidad.

Les comento mi problema: Me toco hacer reparacion a una fuente de poder novatron, usadas en fotografia, la cosa era que no prendia ni disparaba los flash, no hacia ruido alguno ni arrojaba el tipico ''Humo negro'' devido a algun daño, en otras palabras no hacia nada de nada.

Problema Abreviado:

 1. Triac dañado, sutituyo al azar por ser area de baja potencia
 2. Capacitor Quemado, imposible encontrar el repuesto adecuado

Despues de abrirla y revisarla, me di cuenta que el problema eran dos: 1. Un transistor de potencia (Triac), el cual literalmente se habia roto como un hueso de pollo; y 2. Un capacitor de alta capacitancia, el cual es en si, el corazon de todo el aparato.
La Fuente de poder (Pila), maneja 3 voltajes diferentes, 220, 440 y 1000 Vr, a 9.5 A totales.

El transistor dañado se encuentra en el area de baja potencia por asi decirlo, razon por la que opte por uno en forma generica, MAC224 @ 600V, este Triac es controlado por un MOC3023 (parecido a un 741, pero blanco). Las fotos #185 y #186 muestran el area de alta potencia y el estado del triac respectivamente.

En contre cual era el capacitor dañado, PERO!!!!, no puedo encontrar un capacitor de repuesto. Por mas que pregunto, en tiendas de electronica, me dicen que no existen, ya pregunte en todas las tiendas mostradas en la wiki del foro (para mexico) sin exito alguno.

Listado Proveedores de Electronica - Wiki de Electrónica 

Como pueden ver en las fotos adjuntas, la #189, el valor del capacitor electrolitico es de 1400 MF @ 430V DC, un valor muy alto y que, hasta donde yo se, solo es encontrado en sistemas de audio en autos, y estamos hablando de casi 1,000 pesos MX, sin mencionar que el tamaño de los usados en autos, son considerablemente mas grandes, y aqui importa mucho el tamaño. Foto # 190.

El capacitor esta en un banco de capacitores (Foto # 187), y por ende pense en crear un mini banco de capacitores, para sustituir el dañado, pero lei en el foro que no basta con igualar la capacitancia, tambien deben soportar el mismo voltaje total del capacitor a sustituir (en mi caso 430V DC). 

Post#6
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/cuando-usar-condensadores-electroliticos-ceramicos-2681/



Willington dijo:


> ...si el voltaje de trabajo es de 12v  es bueno sar de 16v o 25v ...



Suponiendo que consiguiera igualar la capacitancia, al sumarlos en paralelos, los capacitores mas grandes que eh podido encontrar son de 33,000 uF, pero necesitaria cerca de 45 de estos en paralelo para que funcionara!!. El problema con esta solucion es obia, la falta de espacio.

Para terminar, si alguien se ha topado con una fuente parecida o conoce alguna casa de electronica con capacitores de estos rangos, le agradeceria me lo indicara.

PD: En la foto #191, hay unos imanes enbobinados y me surgio la duda de para que son, y como se llaman, ¿¿¿¿alguna idea????

PD 2: Tengo otras fuentes de la misma marca, diferentes potencia, y todas sufren del mismo problema con el triac solamente, pareciera ser un daño por mucho uso, no estoy seguro.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## consuelo (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola soy fotografa y tengo mi equipo parado por la fuente de poder dañada por los capacitores, me he desgastado buscandolos por varias ciudades sin encontrarlos asi que me tope con este foro y quise saber si lo pudiste resolver , de que forma o conseguiste dentro de mexico alguna fuente de poder substituta.  Gracias de antemano por tu atencion . Consuelo:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2013)

Fotos , datos , nada de nada ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fotos , datos , nada de nada ?
> 
> 
> http://www.lagranfarsa.es/magazine/... jajajajajajajajajajjaja
> ...


----------

